# Building error for Codename TORO and more...



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey all. Just attempted my first build off the Codename source and a having some trouble. I will post the last bit of the build script and break it down after.


```
Creating filesystem with parameters:<br />
    Size: 685768704<br />
    Block size: 4096<br />
    Blocks per group: 32768<br />
    Inodes per group: 6976<br />
    Inode size: 256<br />
    Journal blocks: 2616<br />
    Label:<br />
    Blocks: 167424<br />
    Block groups: 6<br />
    Reserved block group size: 47<br />
Created filesystem with 1331/41856 inodes and 77445/167424 blocks<br />
Install system fs image: out/target/product/toro/system.img<br />
out/target/product/toro/system.img+out/target/product/toro/obj/PACKAGING/recovery_patch_intermediates/recovery_from_boot.p total size is 307935263<br />
Package target files: out/target/product/toro/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/codenamedroid_toro-target_files-eng.mrh3llman.zip<br />
Package OTA: out/target/product/toro/codenamedroid_toro-ota-eng.mrh3llman.zip<br />
unzipping target target-files...<br />
  running:  unzip -o -q out/target/product/toro/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/codenamedroid_toro-target_files-eng.mrh3llman.zip -d /tmp/targetfiles-UjMg4y<br />
--- target info ---<br />
blocksize				 = (int) 4096<br />
default_system_dev_certificate = (str) build/target/product/security/testkey<br />
extfs_sparse_flag		 = (str) -s<br />
fstab					 = (dict) {'/sbl': <common.Partition object at 0x40543f6c>, '/radio': <common.Partition object at 0x892b04c>, '/sdcard': <common.Partition object at 0x40543cec>, '/cache': <common.Partition object at 0x40543dac>, '/data': <common.Partition object at 0x40543e0c>, '/system': <common.Partition object at 0x40543d4c>, '/recovery': <common.Partition object at 0x40543f0c>, '/xloader': <common.Partition object at 0x40543fcc>, '/boot': <common.Partition object at 0x40543ecc>, '/misc': <common.Partition object at 0x40543e6c>}<br />
recovery_api_version	  = (int) 3<br />
system_size			   = (int) 685768704<br />
tool_extensions		   = (str) device/samsung/toro<br />
userdata_size			 = (long) 30691799040<br />
using device-specific extensions in device/samsung/toro<br />
building image from target_files BOOT...<br />
  running:  mkbootfs /tmp/targetfiles-UjMg4y/BOOT/RAMDISK<br />
  running:  minigzip<br />
  running:  mkbootimg --kernel /tmp/targetfiles-UjMg4y/BOOT/kernel --base 0x80000000 --ramdisk /tmp/tmpm2upA0 --output /tmp/tmpo_DZXy<br />
no bootloader.img in target_files; skipping install<br />
no radio.img in target_files; skipping install<br />
no radio.img in target_files; skipping install<br />
  running:  openssl pkcs8 -in build/target/product/security/testkey.pk8 -inform DER -nocrypt<br />
  running:  java -Xmx2048m -jar out/host/linux-x86/framework/signapk.jar -w build/target/product/security/testkey.x509.pem build/target/product/security/testkey.pk8 /tmp/tmp36Q77y out/target/product/toro/codenamedroid_toro-ota-eng.mrh3llman.zip<br />
Could not create the Java virtual machine.<br />
   ERROR: signapk.jar failed: return code 1<br />
make: *** [out/target/product/toro/codenamedroid_toro-ota-eng.mrh3llman.zip] Error 1
```
So obviously there are a couple of things wrong here. Which I feel retarded about. I'm missing the radio and boot.img... I feel like this should have been obvious but where am I supposed to have those files stored at so that they get built in to my zip? Also, I think I may have alaready figured this out but it couldnt sign it. I believe I don't have the right JDK instaled right now. But basically, anyone, feel free to explain any part of this that doesnt look right as I'm rather new at this and Linux.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Try setting up the sdk and export the path to the tools and platform-tools folders looks like it is failing to find signjar I can't remember if its part of the JDK or Android SDK


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Try setting up the sdk and export the path to the tools and platform-tools folders looks like it is failing to find signjar I can't remember if its part of the JDK or Android SDK


thanks a lot man! Will try it out when I get home. Hopefully it works


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Alright, just checking in on my progress or lack thereof, as it may be. As stupid as I feel saying this I'm wary and unaware of what exactly you told me to do. Still rather new to Linux but learning fast.

I did make an observance though as I was trying to modify and zip some other things into the PTA package. When you need to make a new boot.img you use the command mkbootimg which is something you have to set up or compile entirely on its own I believe. I went back and tried to rebuild and got the same exact error. So I investigated. It appears the same way I couldn't get mkbootimg to work when trying to merge ramdosk and kernel, it isn't working to do the same in my build process, and that is where its failing. So if someone could confirm or deny this that would be great, Further, if someone could let me know how to get that command function that would be phenomenal. Thanks to anyone who has read this far haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

OK let's back this up further is this your first build ever? How sure are you you have your build environment setup? Try building cm9 its the easiest. Then move to an aosp based rom. Also have you synced recently? Tried deleting the entire folder and doing a fresh repo init?

Just some ideas because aokp builds. Unless they happen to be under development atm.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> OK let's back this up further is this your first build ever? How sure are you you have your build environment setup? Try building cm9 its the easiest. Then move to an aosp based rom. Also have you synced recently? Tried deleting the entire folder and doing a fresh repo init?
> 
> Just some ideas because aokp builds. Unless they happen to be under development atm.


 Funny enough, I'm actually in the process of re-installing everything from a fresh install of Ubuntu haha. But yeah first build ever. Plenty familiar with modding and themeing but total noob to building. I'll try CM9 first then I guess. Do you have good resource you would recommend I follow?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

derp removed


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

wiki.cyanogenmod.com is the official tut. Check the bottom of the page


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> wiki.cyanogenmod.com is the official tut. Check the bottom of the page


Alright man I'm on it. Need a break from themeing anyways. My brain hurts haha.


----------

